# Ecran d'Ipod cassé est-il possible de le réparé?



## cassandra-1995 (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Ca fait quelques mois que j'ai un Ipod touch, et malheureusement il est tombé dans les escaliers, il fonctionne encore mais la vitre est cassée . 

Est-il possible de faire réparé la vitre ? Si oui, où est-ce que je pourrais le faire réparé (j'habite vers Lausanne en Suisse) ?

merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## nicosrt (12 Mars 2011)

cassandra-1995 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca fait quelques mois que j'ai un Ipod touch, et malheureusement il est tombé dans les escaliers, il fonctionne encore mais la vitre est cassée .
> 
> ...



Salut, 
Tiens regardez ca : http://www.ghweb.ch/
Je pense qu'il pourrons t'aider.
Cordialementc


----------



## cassandra-1995 (21 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu aussi vite , pour finir je l'ai ramené à la fnac pour que apple puisse le réparer, car j'ai appelé l'entreprise qu'il y avait sur le lien que tu m'as donné mais le type m'a dit que son entreprise n'existait plus.


----------

